# SD card music not showing up



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

So I did the SD card mod, where you replace the box with the single USB jack with the box with the SD card slot, 2 USBs, and a 3.5mm. 

On my SD card I have 187 music folders but only 53 of them are showing up in the car. All music is MP3 format. What could be the issue here? I've tried a different SD card with no luck, not sure where else to look.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

Anyone?

There's no rhyme or reason to it. In one folder, two albums show up and two don't. They're all MP3 formatted & the SD card is in FAT32 format.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

How big is the card? The reader or radio may have a limit on how big a storage device they can see. IIRC, the Gen1 had a limit on how many songs it could see. (Somewhere in the high thousands - maybe 8000)


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

32gb


----------

